# Villanueva's agent: "the worst trade in the history of sport"



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2006/07/01/1663131-sun.html



> With the Raptors selecting 7-footer Andrea Bargnani with the first pick in the draft and the trade for centre Rasho Nesterovic last week, the team suddenly had depth in the frontcourt, putting Villanueva on the market.
> 
> "There were doubts when (Villanueva) was picked by Toronto and now he's going to try to show that Toronto made the worst trade in the history of sport," Billy Ceisler, Villanueva's agent, said. "I told him (about the trade) and we kind of giggled a little bit and we both kind of said, 'That's all they got for (Villanueva)."
> 
> Colangelo said he also wants to add a combo guard to complement Ford.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2006/07/01/1663131-sun.html


it will boils down to who makes the playoff and if Tj ford doesn't get injured...knock on wood


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

That comment makes Villanueva's agent look like the worst agent


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

well its kinda obvious what colangelo is trying to do with the team but i still think we should of got a little more, at least a second round pick.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Villanueva's agent is on crack, or some mix of beer, beer and beer​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with Eva and his agent, this trade was ***.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

it looks good fit for Raptors, but not .........


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

this is the perfect environment for TJ to thrive, but not so much for CV. i hope this deal works out for both teams.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

please do not bait


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> And Toronto's managment keep messing up, watch Charlie V becomes the next ( T-mac, dough christie, damon stoudamire).


LOL at first I thought you were comparing Villanueva's style of play as a mixture of McGrady,Christie, and D.Stoudemire. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

aizn said:


> this is the perfect environment for TJ to thrive, but not so much for CV. i hope this deal works out for both teams.


Yup.
CV has All-Star potential, but behind Bosh he will never reach it. 
This trade might be very good for him.
Also gives him more ambition to prove himself.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

Whatever. I can guarantee that this will be one of those trades that really bite us in the ***.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> That comment makes Villanueva's agent look like the worst agent


Exactly. His agent should be happy he's moving to his natural PF position. He'll play better and get more $$$ as PF.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

But you have to admit, it's a helluva standard, isn't it? :biggrin: Just to be the worst basketball trade of all time CV would have to have, for example, a better career than Scottie Pippen and Ford a worse one than Olden Polynice (or Villenueva turns out better than Dirk and TJ worse than Tractor-Traylor, etc.). Not completely out of the realm of the possible, I suppose, but...

Actually, except for the little voice in my head that keeps saying 'you never swap big-for-small straight-up', this *seems* like an even trade to me. One that, as they say, helps both teams.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

worst trade in hist of sport:

Culpepper for 2nd rounder
vs 
Dirk for... (ummmm)
vs
Kobe for Vlade


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> That comment makes Villanueva's agent look like the worst agent


So true.

I know the guy is representin' for his client but what a moronic statement.

The Tractor Trailer trade for Dirk is more lopsided than this and I don't think this trade is lopsided at all.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This trade is horrible, I still can't believe it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

people dont realize how good TJ Ford actually is
people dont realize that a good PG like TJ actually improves every single person on the floor MORE than Charlie V does when HE is on the floor
looks like Magloire will be benching, cuz it sure aint gonna be Simmons


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

People should remember that players who leave Toronto usually end up having injury problems (McGrady, Stoudamire, Davis, Camby etc) and not being able to win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So, how's everyone feeling about it now?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I still think Dallas should have gotten more back fortractor trailer one of the true greats of the game


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Charlie Who?


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> People should remember that players who leave Toronto usually end up having injury problems (McGrady, Stoudamire, Davis, Camby etc) and not being able to win.


prophecy was fulfilled this season at least


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> People should remember that players who leave Toronto usually end up having injury problems (McGrady, Stoudamire, Davis, Camby etc) and not being able to win.


Give Team Mao props for calling it. 

I was thrilled with the trade the day it happened and I'm thrilled with it now.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> People should remember that players who leave Toronto usually end up having injury problems (McGrady, Stoudamire, Davis, Camby etc) and not being able to win.


WOW. Talk about bang on!


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

As Villa's agent, it's his job to say those sort of things and inflate his clients value as much as possible. Can't blame him. 

I think (and hope) that this trade benefits both teams. But you CAN'T say that it wasn't a good trade for TO. Villanueva is a gifted offensive player, but having TJ instead un-refutably makes us a better team. He has more value to this team than Charlie V.

(edit: oops, just noticed that this thread is old and his agent said that ages ago.)


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> People should remember that players who leave Toronto usually end up having injury problems (McGrady, Stoudamire, Davis, Camby etc) and not being able to win.


 Nostradamus :worthy:


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Charlie Who?


Yeah, Charlie.................who?


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Charlie.... whoever that is....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Charlie Who?


Haha hey im still rooting for the guy. I hope he does become a All-Star but i think this trade has pretty much ruined his career.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Awww, Mao, where have you gone?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Deezy's fan club of those that hate the deal is the smallest on this board.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Are we talking about Charlie Ward?
Because he was sweet alongside John Starks and Chris Childs.

What a gritty backcourt.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

"the worst comment in the history of agents"


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

that's a good agent, his job is to sell you well


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

swift88 said:


> that's a good agent, his job is to sell you well


after the deal is done and you are under contract for another team?

why not swallow it and prove toronto wrong.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

wow, this is the second year in a row where an old Villanueva thread was bumped 

last year after his rookie season was complete a lot of those threads dissing the #7 pick of Charlie during the draft had to be bumped


----------

